# Could Really Use Some Help Please !!!



## Cobra Jet (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello All, i could Really use some Advice from some of You who are in the Know. I have been Collecting Hot Wheels and Johnny Lightning for quit awhile about 20 or so years, sorta burnt out on that too much of nothing. Now the Question don't have a lot of $$$ to spend on all these fancy tracks so i thought i'd try and find 1 i could Add to along as i have the Funds, found a Track Made by Life Like it's a Darlington Raceway but missing 2 9" Straightaways. I can get it for around $50.00 but how hard will it be to find the 2 Straightaways and are there just some cars that will work on it. Would i be better off trying to find a New Track if so what is a Mid Priced ( Around $100.00-$120.00 or even less if it's 1 recomended by someone here that knows of such a Track ) I'm gonna get the New Drag Strip gonna order it now but would like to have a Road Course also. This is just something for me and a Friend or my Girlfriend to Play around with nowhere around here to Race them, if i buy an Older Track will the New Cars work on it and Viceversa if i buy a New Track will the Vintage Cars work on it. 1 More Question does anyone know where i can go to and get more Informed on this Hobby like what Interchanges with what, what's good stuff and what's Junk any help on this Hobby would be Greatly Appericated thanks, Curtis


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

The new drag strip track is the same track as AFX Tomy track. That's the newer AFX track. New and old cars will work on the Tomy track. So if you get the drag strip track go shopping for Tomy track( you can get it cheap if your lucky) and combine the 2 for a drag strip and a road course. Hope this helps!


----------



## Cobra Jet (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for the help, but as for the Life Like is it made by AFX Tomy or who made it? As for the Darlington Race Track which is suppose to be made by Life Like is it the same Track as the AFX Tomy? The Pic. looks Great like it was just opended but is missing 2 9" straight piececs like i said i can get it for around $50.00 as for the Drag Strip i want a Drag Strip and would like to get a Road Course also thanks again as i need all the Help i can get on this thanks, Curtis


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome to the slot world. I too am a diecast guy. Mostly 1/64 and 1/18th for me. I didn't have room for more scales than that,so now onto the slots. I highly recommend the newer Tomy or AW track. The life like is it's own seperate animal. Not putting it down just never had any experience with it. The new Drag Strips coming out are from Auto World and seem to be the fan favorite of lately. You can add to any set you buy. Tomy or AW track is fairly reasonable and can usually be gotten around here pretty cheap.

Hope this helps:thumbsup:


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

In plastic track I believe the general preference is the Tomy track. If you are looking at acquiring the Auto World Drag Strip, the Tomy track is compatible with the Tomy track. 
I personally prefer the Tomy track because of the variety of different pieces available plus the deeper slot. My current oval is an 8 lane Tomy track. The inside lane is a 9" curve, followed by 12" curves, 15" curves and then the 18" curves. I don't think you can do that with any other manufacturer of plastic track. 

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I ditto what Joe65 said. Lifelike is good, but the AFX Tomy track has a bigger selection of curves, and is compatible with the track on that drag strip. As far as cars go, that will depend on what you like. There's a few different manufacturers, and each type of car/ chassis has it's own quirks and perks. Do a little studying; there's a wealth of information right here to go through. It can be overwhelming, so take your time reading before making any major purchases. As far as track goes, keep an eye open here in the swap and sell area. Track does show up once in a while, and at a reasonable price. Same with cars...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Tomy has more track choices.... Life Life is tougher and has better conductivity, which is cool if you're setting up a simple but bigger layout. Life Like's rails are higher too I think... which helps magnet cars stick better. It;s all about what kind of racing you want to do. I would use Tomy for a drag strip.


----------



## Cobra Jet (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks everybody, i think i have a TYCO Track or AFX either 1, only thing is which is better? Thanks for all the Help on this and i have had several Member's help me Greatly and it's Much Appericated and will still take all the Advice i can get thanks, Curtis


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Asking the question of which is better (about anything) will never get you a definitive answer. Everyone will have an opinion and most of those opinions usually have merit.

The biggest problem with Lifelike track is the lack of variety. You can easily replace those missing straights. Lifelike track is sold on the Walthers' website (Walthers owns Lifelike) as well as some vendors. It's not hard to find at all and Lifelike currently pumps out more sets every year than any other manufacturer. I'm not familiar with the Darlington set, but $50 might be a little high for a used set (especially if it's missing pieces) unless it has more than two cars. If you are going to want to build a 4 (or more) lane race track, eliminate Lifelike as your track of choice.

The other two choices are Tyco/Mattel and Tomy/AW. AW produces the drag strip set and its track is compatible with Tomy. Tomy is probably the track most people would tell you to get. Tomy has 6 different radius curves, which could allow you to build up to 12 lanes, but more likely allows you to have curves of various radii.

I am a Tyco/Mattel man myself, but Mattel produces almost nothing any more which reduces its appeal. The track is still available, especially in used lots. You can go to 8 lanes with Tyco/Mattel.

There are many threads on track, especially in the track building section. You should do some reading of those threads.

All three of the above mentioned tracks, along with Aurora, Atlas and maybe a few others, will work with all brands of HO cars (except Matchbox). However, none of the track brands will directly mate to another without adapters. 

Joe


----------



## Cobra Jet (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for the Help and Advice, as for the Life Like Track it has the 2 Orignal Cars and everything else that comes with it except the 2 9" Straightaways. Now as for the Tyco and the AFX either 1 i pick will be Gifted to me i Pay Shipping but it has No Cars, but what the Hay can't ask for everything if it's a Gift. And the way i Understand it it's New i just want something for Me and My Girlfriend to Play around with not looking to make a Large Track, and the Price on the Tyco or AFX is Most Deffinetly a Great Price can't beat Free and all i gotta do is pay Shipping just didn't know which out of the 2 would be the better of the 2. Again Thanks a Ton for All the Help, Advice and Input on this thanks Everyone for You Time and Trouble to Help me out, Curtis


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Cobra Jet / Curtis
First, Welcome to Hobby Talk! Yes you can get just the 2 9' track sections, either from eBay, or if you have a Hobby Town or Hobby Lobby near you, both are stocking Life Like dealers. I _might_ have some out in dreaded "slot garage", but I cant say for sure. Its good to see your including your girlfriend in this, as my wife enjoys runnin the little cars as much as I do!  I see your location is *Rogersville*, what state? I have relatives in and around the Rogersville TN area. 

Happy Holidays from Daytona Beach!
Larry


----------



## Cobra Jet (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello Larry, i too live in Rogersville, Tn. Born and raised here might know some of your Relatives. Just turned the Big 50 Year Old Mark so who knows and thanks for the Encourgment on this, Curtis


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Life Like makes adaptor tracks that will fit tyco and tomy tracks. So you can combined all the tracks together if you wanted.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

So Curtis... what was your final decision?

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Cobra Jet (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey Gary, think i'll look over the Tomy Tracks and see what i can Afford for now seems like it's the 1 to have. I like the Idea of the Avableity of the Track pieces you can get, gotta say You have a Verry Impressive Set Up i can only Wish for something like that. Man what a Race you could have with that Set Up don't have that many Friends let alone Cars to fill that Track for a Race lol. Still looking for any Advice, Tips anything that will help me out to get Started. Next thing will be how do to get a Monster Super Fast 1 built finding someone who knows how to get that Xtra Juice out of that Motor, gonna really need this for the Strip but will also need it for the Roadcourse as well thanks to everyone and i'll take all the Help i can get thanks, Curtis


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Curtis, as in 1-1 racing, rarely does anyone use the same car for drag racing that they use for circuit racing. there are simply very few similarities in the motor, gear selections, tire sizes, etc. I mostly drag race HOs although I still have some 1/24 drag cars and I even have some FRAY t-jets in my box. I usually finish mudpack when racing the FRAY cars becasue I bought from expert racer/builders. but my skills need improvement. drag racing, I can occasionally build a quick car, but I have some real good friends that love to build me quick cars because I find em parts. for your home track, concentrate on the circuit cars and the minor modifications you can afford, tires being number one priority. for drag racing, I think the new Auto World 4-gear cars are going to be real popular for some time and they only really need slip on silicone tires to enjoy.


----------



## Cobra Jet (Dec 4, 2010)

Allready got some tires now to pick a Track any Advice on a Good Tomy Track? Any help will be Appericated thanks, Curtis


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Buy a new Tomy Super International set for the best price you can find AND buy a 4-Way Split set from the Racemasters site (Blowout section). You should be able to get the two sets for about $250. That will give you 8 very nice cars, 4 power packs, 4 terminal tracks, and plenty of track for a great layout. See the layouts section of www.hoslotcarracing.com for suggestions. You will be able to have 4 independently powered lanes. If you're tight on cash, sell some of the cars before you run them and you'll likely get at least $20 each.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Hard to beat the value and the flexibility afforded by the combo TK Solver suggests. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I'd jump on the blow-out deal at www.afxracing.com for that 4-way split set, too. It's a temporary thing and suspect it'll be gone before too long. 

Good luck!!


----------

